# Latest Bicycle...Yep Spaceliner from the fat kid on training wheels



## redman007 (May 14, 2013)

Hey middle weight fans,

Just got this Spaceliner his and hers today for a combo deal. For fear of  reprisals and backlashes, I'll hold out on announcing the amount paid   From Brent's Spaceliner Digest, I gather it's between 1966 and 1968.
SN is 502 46305C 248347.  I havn't seen any good pictures of the "c" model..... Please help me Brent   I know obviously the seat isn't original, but dag comfy...... What else do ya'll think about the mens red space beauty? The tank looks pretty good as well as the battery compartment....PLease fire your thoughts away...

Thanks,

DJWView attachment 96611View attachment 96613View attachment 96614View attachment 96615View attachment 96616


----------



## jd56 (May 15, 2013)

Wow!!!!!
Nice deal. Two "7bar" Spaceliners in one pickup. Cant beat that.
The wrong seat is a minor setback. My 60s tanklight seats are removed and replaced with comfy seats for the rides. The originals are put away and reinstalled when the bike is seeking an award. Besides they surely are no where near comfortable.
Looks like the mens frame was a repaint but, tastefully done.
Brent will have to weigh in on that color scheme issue.
The chrome looks amazing on both bikes.
The mens rocket reflectors look brand new.

The ladies is a 7bar as well. Looks like the tank is all you need on that one. They do pop up every once in a while.







Nice job DJ.
Please post you bikes on the "Lets see your chromed spaceliner styled bikes" thread for those that need a picture reference when needed to help rebuild theirs.

Oh...as long as you didnt pay more than $200 for each, you did good!
Welcome to the tanklight club, too.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrentP (May 15, 2013)

Very nice bikes.

The men's bike is all original and looking good, with the exception of the incorrect seat and wheels. Throw a generic black seat onto it and some whitewall Allstate tires (or facsimile) and you'll have it looking close to original.  The paint looks all original to me as well.  You can see linked photos of what it should look like in the 'Guide' for model 46305. Here's a direct LINK to the two photos I have.  I'd love to add the rear view photo of yours to the 'Guide', as it's something I'm missing.

The woman's bike looks good too.  All it's missing is the tank.  Here's a LINK to what the woman's bike should look like in it's original state.

Those are a couple of very nice finds that don't require much to get them back to original condition.

Cheers.


----------



## redman007 (May 15, 2013)

*Great to hear!!*

JD,

Great to hear and thank you again for the advice.....now that you've dangled that tank in front of me,,,,,how much????? :O)




jd56 said:


> Wow!!!!!
> Nice deal. Two "7bar" Spaceliners in one pickup. Cant beat that.
> The wrong seat is a minor setback. My 60s tanklight seats are removed and replaced with comfy seats for the rides. The originals are put away and reinstalled when the bike is seeking an award. Besides they surely are no where near comfortable.
> Looks like the mens frame was a repaint but, tastefully done.
> ...


----------



## redman007 (May 15, 2013)

*AWESOME analysis from the SPACELINER GOD!!!*

Brent,

Thank you very much for the great breakdown of my two spaceliners!   I'd be honored and more than happy to send you the rear picture of the mens bike for you to add to the Spaceliner bible. Please let me know the best way to send it to you or if necessary take another picture. Might you by chance have any extra spaceliner parts???? 


Many thanks,

DJ




BrentP said:


> Very nice bikes.
> 
> The men's bike is all original an looking good, with the exception of the incorrect seat and wheels. Throw a generic black seat onto it and some whitewall Allstate tires (or facsimile) and you'll have it looking close to original.  The paint looks all original to me as well.  You can see linked photos of what it should look like in the 'Guide' for model 46305. Here's a direct LINK to the two photos I have.  I'd love to add the rear view photo of yours to the 'Guide', as it's something I'm missing.
> 
> ...


----------



## redman007 (May 15, 2013)

*Yes!!!!!!!! I just lost my training wheels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hey Everybody,

Drinks are on me.....ring the bell LOL


----------



## BrentP (May 15, 2013)

redman007 said:


> Brent,
> 
> Thank you very much for the great breakdown of my two spaceliners!   I'd be honored and more than happy to send you the rear picture of the mens bike for you to add to the Spaceliner bible. Please let me know the best way to send it to you or if necessary take another picture. Might you by chance have any extra spaceliner parts????
> 
> ...




Hi DJ.  I just poached the image directly from the website, so that will do fine unless you can take a few new pics with a less cluttered background.  Once I get back from a trip I'm on, I'll add it to the 'Guide' photos.  Unfortunately I don't have any parts for either of those Spaceliner models.  I'm pretty much a pre-66 guy   Sorry.

Brent


----------

